# any recommendations on vest? for a gift!!!



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Sup everyone! I need help on which vest to buy. My cousin who lives in the Philipines is now a police officer for 4 years and his birthday is coming next month. So I was thinking of buying a vest for him as a present. I looked up several online stores and found this particular bulletproof vest store, but I'm not sure on which kind of vest to buy there. Can anybody help which one is durable? thanks a lot!!!!


----------

